# Please say a little prayer for me.



## mtnwoman (Sep 3, 2012)

I have been sick for nearly a month now. I haven't been able to work my part time job and my finances have sharply declined. Please pray for a healing, mercy and grace on me, so I can get back to work.

Annie
aka MtnWoman.


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your illness and job troubles.  Will be keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## holler tree (Sep 3, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Sep 3, 2012)

Put you on our Prayer List, hope to hear you are doing much better soon.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 3, 2012)

With love and prayer, my sister, I'll be happy to covet heaven for your provision and comfort.  God bless and make His way clear...


----------



## Israel (Sep 3, 2012)

yes...in every way...to know...the same spirit that raised Christ from the dead is the quickening of your mortal body.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank y'all so much. I have no doubt this is God's will, even if I can't understand it.

Love to everyone.
Annie


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2012)

Prayers for your recovery and well being.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 3, 2012)

You are in my Prayers Miss Annie!


----------



## John I. Shore (Sep 3, 2012)

Prayers for a full and speedy recovery.

John I.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 3, 2012)

Prayers sent.  I hope you will get better soon.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 3, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 3, 2012)

My most fervent prayers for a lady
whom God does love.
I'm sorry to hear you aren't well.
Love you Annie


----------



## jagman (Sep 4, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

My prayers added, Annie.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 4, 2012)

Praying for you.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 4, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 7, 2012)

Nobody knows what's wrong with me, yet.

But your prayers are felt in my spirit..many blessings to everyone.

Psalm 42King James Version (KJV)

1  As the hart panteth after the water brooks, so panteth my soul after thee, O God.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 9, 2012)

I pray God will answer your prayers soon.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 9, 2012)

Praying for health and finances..........................


----------



## carver (Sep 9, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Prayers sent for you.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 10, 2012)

prayers said


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 25, 2012)

God sure is bringing me to my knees in these matters, and why He wants me here, I don't know. But I'm sure He has a plan for me, after all I'm a princess because I'm a child of the King!!!

Thanks for all your prayer!


----------



## Huntress (Sep 27, 2012)

I hate the old adage "he will not give you more than you can handle" but yes he does have a plan and sometimes it is very hard to see what it is.  I am still trying to figure out mine.  I pray that you can get the answers that you need all the way around.


----------

